# Tire Additives



## Mahindra One (Aug 4, 2006)

I may just be missing it but I am having trouble finding threads regarding the use of various additives for the repair or prevention of tire problems. If anyone can steer me to such a thread I would appreciate it. I live in Central Texas, own a JD Gator and have plenty of cactus and mesquite plants that create tire problems. I have tried several brands purchased at the parts store but don't really see results. I have heard of a foam filler that I understand is costly but effective. Help!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Mahindra, I know that the subject has come up here before, but can't seem to locate them myself. I know that many construction forklifts and scissor lifts etc use foam in the tire and it does work great, but unsure of the cost and also the consequenses of ever changing out a tire with the foam.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, for an average puncture i use the green tire slime - fix a flat will cause the rim to rust severely ( a leaky tire on pops old truck when he changed the tires, the rim was all rusted- just that one he used FF on) .

I have seen these experemental new tires - im not sure whereor if you can buy them tho :

HowStuffWorks "The Future of Airless Tires"


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

My neighbor had the front tires on his AC D17 foam filled. Pretty much turns them into solids and adds considerable weight. Not sure what it would take to replace a tire after that but I imagine it would have to be cut off the rim some way. I guess if it was in a tube it wouldn't be too big a deal if it wasn't too big a tire.


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

If you foam fill a tire it stays on the rim for life. The wheel and tire have to be taken somewhere and retreaded, or recapped. I'v seen the process, its interesting to watch. The tread wear is different on most of the foam filled tires.

Panelman55


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Back north my parents neighbor took an old tire /rim and filled it with concrete for weight in the winter - talk about heavy.

Years ago on 'Monster garage' they used a 2 part foam mix to make a vw bug float on water. Using foam is a one time one shot deal - if the tire ever wore out itd be a big expense to replace it- id use a tube in that case - then at least the tire can be changed.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Contact these people:

Home

If they have tires that fit, they will withstand just about anything. If they don't have tires, they have a mixture that pumps into your tires that works really well (Genseal):

Navigation 02

We have Honey Locust thorns around here (nasty, evil things...) and I used to have several flats a WEEK. With the tires - I've had them for over 3 years - and not a SINGLE flat on my tractors. I put the Genseal in my wife's car, and it has ended flats there, too. Supposedly, the stuff is good up to a 1/4" hole. 

The thing about "Fix-a-Flat" is - not a lot of tire places will fix the tire if they find it inside. FaF used to be highly flammable (might still be) so they wouldn't come within 10' of it with their tools.


----------



## Mahindra One (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the information. Is this Genseal one of those that you have to keep forever?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

No, it works like the green "slime", only better.


----------



## hcannon (Jan 6, 2011)

My 4 wheeler dealer have some stuff that works. It cost 60 dollars per gallon and is worth it. I would be down all the time with a flat if I didnt have it. Check at your motor cycle shop, bet he has some.


----------



## Mahindra One (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks, does it have a name?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mahindra One said:


> I may just be missing it but I am having trouble finding threads regarding the use of various additives for the repair or prevention of tire problems. If anyone can steer me to such a thread I would appreciate it. I live in Central Texas, own a JD Gator and have plenty of cactus and mesquite plants that create tire problems. I have tried several brands purchased at the parts store but don't really see results. I have heard of a foam filler that I understand is costly but effective. Help!



I dont know about yours you may want to check but our local farmers Co-Op does the tire foam.


----------



## hcannon (Jan 6, 2011)

It says PCC-(Puncture Control Compound) by Hollander on the jug. They also have it in 24 oz. If I leave something set for a while, a tire will go down. I just air it up and go and everything is OK.


----------



## Mahindra One (Aug 4, 2006)

Sounds promising. I think I will order it. Do you have a feel for how much of it is required for your average ATV tire. Mine is actually a JD Gator, about the same as an ATV. I don't know how much to order and what the shelf life might be.


----------



## hcannon (Jan 6, 2011)

The first I got was 24 oz size and I put one in each tire on my ATV. That may be an over kill but I dont like flats. It has been a good while, the tires were new and they are in need of replacement now and they have never been off the rim. If I leave it setting for a while they will go down but they will air up and stay up until I leave it setting again, say like a couple of weeks. I had a couple of tires filled with the foam and they were more like iron tire, no give. Like, didnt ride good.


----------



## Mahindra One (Aug 4, 2006)

With our rocky soil here in Central Texas, I don't need anything in my tires that in any way make them hard. My gator tires will be 10 years old come next Feb. I replaced one last month (100 bucks) and the others are showing signs of dry rot. It may just be time for new ones. Ten years is more than a reasonable return in my opinion. If I could treat all of them when new with a gallon (about 40 bucks), I would consider that a win.


----------



## hcannon (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, I would say 10 years is a good return. That is the problem of replacing them, the price is like buying on to fit your pickup. Guess if you figure it over a ten year period it isnt so bad.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

hcannon said:


> Yes, I would say 10 years is a good return. That is the problem of replacing them, the price is like buying on to fit your pickup. Guess if you figure it over a ten year period it isnt so bad.



Nope not bad at all.. thats pretty good service..


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

There is a product called Permaseal that does not have any flamable propellants in it. You use a pump or a squeeze bottle to deliver the sealant into the tire. It comes in 16 oz plastic bottles, 24 oz, and gallon jugs. The gallon jug has a pump included.

Jay Leno endorses it on the Permaseal.com website. I think I will try it out in my car.


----------

